

Pattern Analysis of MegaMillions Lottery Numbers - peterwwillis
http://www.omninerd.com/articles/Pattern_Analysis_of_MegaMillions_Lottery_Numbers

======
s0rce
The analysis is interesting but it needs to come with tests of statistical
significance. Are the trends observed really inconsistent with random
variables?

